#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Quran prachtige Nederlandse recitatie en Arabische van Mishary Rashid

## RoadToJannah

Salam Alaykum broeders en zusters,Ik merkte dat veel Nerderlandse mensen geen Arabisch kennen en daardoor een grotere drempel is om meer van de Islam te leren.Ik heb studiomateriaal gekocht en ben begonnen de quran professioneel met Nederlandse audio op youtube te zetten.Hopelijk zal het jullie goed doen! AUB delen en subscriben!

Jazak Allahu khairan!

----------


## Dakhan

Prachtig, ook mooie kwaliteit. Nu alleen nog hopen dat je de juiste Koran vertaling gebruikt.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder. Moge Allah de barmharige je belonen je bent goed bezig

----------


## RoadToJannah

Prachtige Surah is het zeker!
Ik doe mn best de kwaliteit hoog te houden, ook voor de vertaling bekijk ik verschillende websites en het boek De Edele Koran. Als je fouten ziet of suggesties hebt, laat het weten zodat het zo goed mogelijk voor de kijkers wordt insha Allah.

----------


## RoadToJannah

Wa alaykum asalaam wa ra7matullahi wa barakatuhu.
Dankjewel broeder! Moge Allah jou ook belonen voor het luisteren naar de Quran!

Deel mijn kanaal met vrienden en familie zodat steeds meer de zegeningen kunnen krijgen insha Allah! :jeweetog:

----------


## Joes

Je moet er mee door gaan

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Chokran om dit te delen RoadToJannah... ik wil wel meer zien/horen

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

:motorzaag:  zo vervelend

----------


## Abdelhafid5

Ale imran 118 Jullie die geloven! Neemt geen vertrouwelingen buiten jullie kring; zij zullen niet nalaten jullie verderfelijke schade te berokkenen. Zij zouden voor jullie graag onheil willen. De haat blijkt openlijk uit hun monden, maar wat hun binnenste verbergt is erger. Wij hebben jullie de tekenen duidelijk gemaakt als jullie verstand hebben.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

Zo zijn jullie nu. Jullie beminnen hen, maar zij beminnen jullie niet. Jullie geloven in het hele boek. Wanneer zij jullie ontmoeten zeggen zij: Wij geloven. Maar wanneer zij alleen zijn, bijten zij uit woede over jullie op hun vingertoppen. Zeg: Sterft in jullie woede. God weet wat er binnen in de harten is.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

Als jullie iets goeds overkomt dan ergeren zij zich en als jullie iets ergs treft dan verheugen zij zich erover. Maar als jullie geduldig volharden en godvrezend zijn zal hun list jullie geen enkele schade berokkenen. God omvat wat zij doen.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

En toen jij \s morgens vroeg jouw huisgenoten verliet om de gelovigen plaatsen voor de strijd aan te wijzen. God is horend en wetend.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

Toen twee groepen van jullie van plan waren om op te geven, terwijl God hun beschermer was. Op God moeten de gelovigen hun vertrouwen stellen.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

God had jullie al in Badr geholpen, toen jullie zwakker waren. Vreest God, misschien zullen jullie dank betuigen.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

Toen jij tot de gelovigen zei: Is het dan niet genoeg voor jullie dat jullie Heer jullie met drieduizend neergezonden engelen versterkt?

----------


## Abdelhafid5

Ja zeker, als jullie geduldig volharden en godvrezend zijn en zij komen op jullie afstormen, dan zal God jullie versterken met vijfduizend aanstormende engelen.

----------


## Abdelhafid5

God heeft het alleen maar gedaan om het voor jullie goed nieuws te laten zijn en opdat jullie harten erdoor gerustgesteld zouden worden  de overwinning komt alleen maar van God, de machtige, de wijze ,

----------


## Abdelhafid5

om een deel van hen die ongelovig zijn te vernietigen of te schande te maken, zodat zij teleurgesteld omkeren

----------


## Abdelhafid5

? jij hebt daarin geen zeggenschap , of opdat Hij zich genadig tot hen wendt of hen bestraft, want zij zijn onrechtplegers.

----------

